# Agregar idioma Español

## Seisgarfios

Hola: Tengo instalado Sabayon 8 con KDE (basado en Gentoo) y el sistema operativo esta íntegramente en Ingles, al querer ponerlo en Español veo que por defecto trae el idioma Ingles y no trae cargado ningún otro idioma y tampoco me da la opción de descargar el paquete en español.-

Me puede decir como puedo poner el sistema en español?, puedo hacerlo desde la Terminal?, como?

Muchas gracias, Seisgarfios

----------

## Latinvs

Para poner KDE en castellano tienes que instalar el paquete kde-l10n, que es el que contiene los textos de KDE en otros idiomas distintos del inglés, y asegurarte de que en tu make.conf tienes habilitada la etiqueta "es", en la variable "LINGUAS" para que te instale las traducciones hispanas. Por ejemplo yo lo tengo así:

```

LINGUAS="es_ES es"

```

Si además tus "locales" están en inglés, echa un ojo aquí: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap3

De todas formas, si no planeas "metamorfosear" tu Sabayon en Gentoo pura, te recomiendo que preguntes en los foros de Sabayon, te sabrán aconsejar mejor.

----------

## cameta

Seria mejor que mirases la página de sabayon. 

De todas maneras es muy probable que se configure en español de manera parecida a como se hace con gentoo.

----------

## Seisgarfios

Muchas gracias, por su ayuda, voy a probar como me dice Latinvs, supongo que debe ser igual, ya que Sabayon esta basado íntegramente en Gentoo

----------

## lexming

Aunque uses Sabayon, la guía de Localización de Gentoo puede servirte de ayuda: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

Saludos

----------

